# Lonely kitty



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Each day that I've gotten home from work and get out of my car I can hear MowMOw crying upstairs. Last night there were two kids (preteen age girls) outside and trying to figure out where the hurt kitty was.

My response? "he's not hurt, he's just ticked off."

When I got upstairs I was totally able to confirm ticked off. Couch cushions were on the floor, all his pillows (that he sleeps on) were tossed on the floor, my bed pillows were on the floor, the bathroom rug was bunched up and in the hallway, my bath towel was pulled off the towel bar, the kitchen rug was ripped up and the bowls I failed to put away and left on the BACK of the counter were on the floor broken. 

When I was unlocking the door I could hear him scratching at the door stop on the inside. When I opened it he was trying to force his way out the door to me. Sheesh.....abandonment issues much? 

On an offtop note: LOVE LOVE LOVE the job


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Poor little guy. 

(Glad you like the new job!!!)


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow that's some kitty tantrum!  

It's hard to find a job you like, glad you found one!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Sounds like he might need a kitty friend.
Samantha never tore stuff up and she didn't get along with Chiquita but when ever I pulled into my driveway and looked to the kitchen window there she was waiting for her Papa, It's one of the things I miss most her cheerful greeting when I opened the door.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

At least you know your missed.. :wink


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with Bob, Krissy. I think when you move to your new place it might be time to get the poor dear a friend. Or you can send him to me .


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

There's always space here for an orange boy. He'd have two very friendly (and equally naughty) girls to play with!

Maybe he could do with a friend though, someone to entertain him... You know men, they can't entertain themselves


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to add that while my relationship with Sinatra did change a little when we got Nutmeg (we are getting back on track now) that his separation anxiety got A LOT better when we got her.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I'll be getting a new kitteh when I move. I'll give him a week or two in the new apartment to see how he does but if he's just as unhappy he'll have to have a friend.

Nothing was destroyed today but he had his head pressed to the window waiting for me. The moment I called to him he started howling. Glad it's a 3 day weekend coming up.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Awwww, he misses his mommy


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha! Major kitty tantrum! 

My boyfriend claims that Layla starts crying when she hears my car pull in on days that he gets home before me. That she sits by the door and just sounds pitiful until I walk in. I think he just says that so I don't strangle her when she wakes up at dark o'clock in the morning to be fed. :wink


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I was having a sort of similar problem with the boys a while ago. When no one was home they'd make a huge mess, paper towels shredded and everywhere, water fountain dumped, litter everywhere from digging to china...it was horrible!

So now our naughty boys have to go to their room when no one's home. Jitzu is allowed to stay out in the house, apparantly she's grown out of being mischevious unless food is involved. But the boys cry and cry when I get home. I let them out first thing and get the sweetest chorus of happy purrs and chirps. And my house isn't a disaster.

Hopefully someday they'll grow out of their naughtyness and can be free in the house when we're not home. But until then they'll be put away. I can only replace broken things so many times!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Aww, poor MowMow. I hope he will adjust well enough quickly.

BTW; Glad the new job is going well and that you really like it!!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Awwww he misses your company during the day. Sounds like he made quite a mess! Wow.
Congrats on scoring a job you love


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He was purring like a motorboat when we cuddled in bed for two full hours this morning. Then instead of slapping his food down and rushing out the door, I hung around and stroked his back while he ate. THEN I was a great mom and laid back down so he could come snuggle and lean against me to groom after his meal.

I think he'll be OK once he gets used to it, the neighbors haven't complained that he's been crying all day. I don't think he starts until it's time for me to come home.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

MowMow said:


> He was purring like a motorboat when we cuddled in bed for two full hours this morning. Then instead of slapping his food down and rushing out the door, I hung around and stroked his back while he ate. THEN I was a great mom and laid back down so he could come snuggle and lean against me to groom after his meal.
> 
> I think he'll be OK once he gets used to it, the neighbors haven't complained that he's been crying all day. I don't think he starts until it's time for me to come home.


When I used to take Samantha to the groomer she cried all the way there and all the way home, but I learned from the groomers that she was very good once I was gone didn't cry or fuss at all until she heard her Papa's voice when I came to get her then she'd start crying.
Once I got her home and opened the carrier she'd jump out and be fine.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Sounds like MowMow needs a buddy. Getting a fixed female might do the trick. OR...do you have friends with cats? Maybe arrange 'play dates!' It's so funny,Rob wants to LIVE with the tom downstairs (who's back safe n sound)!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He wouldn't have a problem with another cat. He's forever trilling, purring and talking to strays that wander by the windows and when I've cat sat he's been over the top happy to have friends. 

Any issue would be with the other cat and trying to keep MowMow away from them until after a proper intro. He'd be ripping the door off the hinges to go visit the stranger inside the safety room.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry for double post...

I *MAY* have bookmarked this guy a few weeks back to keep an eye on... maybe he'll still be available after my move. :wink

Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Tabby - Orange | McMinnville, OR | Rusty


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww poor mow mow - should I send Tuffy over for a play date?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jan Rebecca said:


> Aww poor mow mow - should I send Tuffy over for a play date?


You could try, but he's so handsome I might not send him back. :cool


----------

